# Howdy from SE Texas, y'all!



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm Gothikim, & I've been lurking for a while; finally decided to become "legit!" 

I live in Richmond, outside Houston, & this is my 2nd big Halloween in terms of decor/props. I'm also on Halloweenforum.com (about a year).

I'm a SAHM with a 3 yr old DD, so I don't get to spend too much time on the computer, but I'll be popping through when I can to visit with you good people!


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

*welcome*

I am new too. But welcome. Look forward to talking to you.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to this "HF" Gothikim!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Totally cool!
Gald you decided to pipe up!!

Welcome...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard. Glad to see another lurker come out of the light and into the shadows of the forums. :xbones:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow, you've been lurking around here and you decided to sign up for HF?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Gothikim. Good place here. Stick around.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to our street!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I know the name from Halloweenforum. Glad to see you came to hauntforum.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Gothikim, glad you decided to jump in and play with us.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey there GothiKim. Thanks for joining in!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, Gothikim!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Welcome, grab a tomb and have a seat! We can't wait to get to know you!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to chaos, and fun!


----------

